# Leds de alta potencia, ¿Deben llevar resistencia ?



## svartahrid (Sep 1, 2013)

Por ningún lado encuentro información. Alguien tiene experiencia con estos módulos led de alta potencia ? por ejemplo, este de 12v y un forward current de 800-900mw, debe llevar resistencia si lo conecto a una fuente de 12V/1A ?   Pues eso, espero que si alguien tiene experiencia con estos me aclare la duda. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2013)

Deben de llevar algo que límite la corriente, ese algo puede ser una resistencia u otra cosa.


----------



## Tachenk (Sep 1, 2013)

Llevo montados bastantes de estos, con y sin resistencia con fuente similar y se calientan mucho sin la R
En este caso les pongo una simple R de 0,47 u 0,8 Oh  1W y es suficiente. Se calientan bastante menos y el rendimiento es practicamente inapreciable, a parte de darte una seguridad y durabilidad.
Con R de 1/2W tambien puede ser suficiente pero con algunos leds se calientan mas de lo deseado, con otros no ¿?
La proxima fuente que sea de corriente constante y te evitas la R. 
Ya sabes que tienes que ponerle un buen disipador y si es de menos de 50x50 con aletas tambien un pequeño ventilador de 12VCC alimentado con la misma fuente. Un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2013)

El problema de la resistencia es que queremos que pierda poca potencia y entonces ajustamos su caída de tensión al mínimo mínimo y entonces empieza a no ser efectiva.
Si pones un regulador de corriente mejor.


----------



## diegoja (Sep 1, 2013)

lo mejor, creo yo, seria usar una fuente de corriente constante


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 1, 2013)

La otra seria polarizar el led por tensión usando un poco menos de la tensión nominal, ahora se te va la tensión de la fuente para arriba y chau led.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 1, 2013)

Amigo la verdad es que esos llamados LED de 12V están hechos para 10.5V, cuando los conectamos a 12V de una buena fuente (que pueda entregar mas de 2A) parecen iluminar demasiado y pensamos que ese es el brillo ideal del mismo, en realidad lo estamos forzando. Es mejor utilizar un limitador de corriente y ajustarlo a los 800mA o 900mA.  Una resistencia es el limitador mas simple, pero su valor resistivo cambia respecto a la temperatura, para 12V y 0.9A (10.5V del LED) se necesitaría un resistor de 1.7 Ohm aproximadamente y el mismo disiparía 1.35W, por ende se necesita un resistor de unos 3W y calentará mucho.
Personalmente los he trabajado con mayor voltaje pero porque utilizo limitador de corriente el típico LM317... 
Que le puedo decir... en efecto a 12V su brillo es único (se supera con el de 20W jejeje) pero yo los veo algo forzados, cuando les disminuyo un poco el voltaje (si no estoy limitando corriente) iluminan aún bastante y no necesito ventilador en el disipador, se pone tibio pero lo normal.

PD: aclaro que los 12V a 2A es para que no se caiga el potencial enormemente cuando el LED pretenda consumir los 900mA.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 1, 2013)

Amigo svartahrid, un limitador de corriente lineal sera efectivo en cuanto a rendimiento, cuando se trabaja en baja potencia, pero cuando el rendimiento cae por debajo del 70%, pues la solucion es utilizar un limitador en base a PWM.


----------



## svartahrid (Sep 1, 2013)

Estoy algo confundido con eso de la corriente de los leds. Anteriormente he usado de esas calculadoras que te calculan la resistencia para esos leds simples de 20mw, y no veo que te pregunten por corriente, sólo por tensión, osea por voltaje, entonces ya es distinto para este tipo de leds ? donde no sólo tendrías que ver por tensión, si no también por corriente de la fuente ?

El calor que generen los leds o las resistencias no es tanto problema, dado que quiero atornillar 5 de esos módulos en un tubo de metál cuadrado, por lo que toda su extensión serviría para disipar la calor. Ya anteriormente había querido hacer eso, pero por una causa u otra no lo hice, además que me desanimé un poco.

Por ebay venden un dispositivo que controla el voltaje usando un pequeño control remoto (ver imagen abajo), tenía pensado usar uno de esos, de forma que pueda usarlo de dimmer wireless. Entonces supongamos que tengo la fuente de poder, 12v a 5A, esta iría conectada a este regulador remoto, de modo que en su salida tenga un variedad de voltajes, que irían desde 0 a 12v, aunque creo que no puede dar el máximo de entrada, osea 12v, verdad ?  bueno eso ya lo vería haciendo las pruebas con el tester.  Por otro lado no estoy seguro, quizás y este regulador de leds lo que haga sea reducir la corriente, y no la tensión, no lo tengo claro. 

Entonces si voy a tener 5 leds de 10w en paralelo, suficiente potencia lumínica, tanto asi que creo que nunca tendré que tenerlos al brillo máximo, sólo casos puntuales y para sorprender a los que vean mi lámpara . Ya con esto entonces conviene usar resistencias cerámicas, en lugar de todo un circuito regulador para cada uno de los leds. Seguro si a cada uno le pongo una resistencia cerámica de 20W, esta no se calentaría para nada, verdad ? aunado a que como dije, rara vez usaré los leds a su máxima potencia, casi siempre estarán seguramente a su 30% de brillo. Entonces sí tendría razón en protegerlos usando las resistencias que digo ?  Tendría mucha eficiencia aunque use resistencias, dado que para disminuír el brillo total, no es que se aumentaría la resistividad, si no que se descendería el voltaje hasta encontrar el brillo deseado. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 1, 2013)

Amigo las calculadoras que llamas están utilizando LEY DE OHM para calcular la resistencia que deben llevar los LED "normales" la calculadora toma como base 20mA que pasaran por el LED. La corriente es el parámetro mas importante de iluminar con LEDs, la corriente es la cantidad de electrones que pasan por unidad de tiempo por el LED, el voltaje el potencial que los hace moverse, cuando los materiales de los que están hechos los LEDs (semiconductores) no soportan el paso de tantos electrones es cuando literalmente se queman.

La fuente que llamas debe ser un regulador por ancho de pulso.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2013)

Como se ha comentado repetidamente el problema es que no se puede controlar por tensión porque una leve variación da un salto enorme en la corriente y porque si un led se calienta conduce más y se calienta más y conduce más y se calienta más y se le sale todo el humo ya ya no van


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 1, 2013)

Amigo, lo que el compañero Scooter comenta, es que un diodo LED no tiene caracteristicas lineales. Ya que responde obviamente a la curva de diodo.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 2, 2013)

Amigos. Todo es cuestión de gustos y conocimientos. Los leds, de cualquier potencia, se pueden manejar con la tensión y con la corriente. Tocando las tensiones es lo mas fácil para los no técnicos, como son muchos de los que preguntan. Pero si tienen conocimiento suficiente para hacer cualquier circuito, pues vamos, que pueden controlarlo como quieran. Además en ese caso, no creo que pregunten.


----------



## JCAK (Sep 2, 2013)

HOLA

Te recomiendo que con el tema LEDs de potencia leas esta nota que escribí, te va a responder a tu pregunta sobre la forma correcta de conectarlos.

http://www.showdeluces.com/foros/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=144

Hasta pronto

Julio


----------



## chinouv (Sep 2, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Amigos. Todo es cuestión de gustos y conocimientos. Los leds, de cualquier potencia, se pueden manejar con la tensión y con la corriente. Tocando las tensiones es lo mas fácil para los no técnicos, como son muchos de los que preguntan. Pero si tienen conocimiento suficiente para hacer cualquier circuito, pues vamos, que pueden controlarlo como quieran. Además en ese caso, no creo que pregunten.



no se trata si es técnico o no , se trata de aprender la mejor forma de conectar un led de potencia y aprovechar su vida útil.

es mejor invertir un poco mas en un integrado y una resistencia,  que en un nuevo led de potencia 

saludos


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2013)

Una cosa es querer y otra poder. Querer se pueden querer muchas cosas, poder solo por corriente. Si , es un fastidio, me incomoda, no me gusta y me gustaría que fuese de otro modo pero no, la realidad es la que es y no la que a mi me gustaría que fuese. Solo se puede hacer con garantías por corriente, por tensión es jugar a la ruleta rusa. El_ "es que a mi me funciona por tensión" _pues me alegro mucho, cuando se te queme dejará de funcionar, yo nunca diré que se pueda hacer. También se puede tener una instalación sin diferencial ni magnetotérmico, conducir sin cinturón y sin casco, y también se puede circular con una rueda sin dibujo y sin presión, pero yo nunca recomendaré que se haga.

Total es solo cabezonería; lo mismo da poner un regulador de tensión que uno de corriente. ¿A que viene esa obsesión de hacerlo mal?


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 2, 2013)

Cuando dije "técnico" no hablé de ningún título ni nada por el estilo. Se trata de saber como se conecta una resistencia por lomenos. Si no sabe eso, ¿como le van a decir que use integrados?.  Y allí tambien cabe lo de "tension o corriente". ¿Como va a elegir? Si quieren contestar, delen una solución viable a sus "conocimientos-habilidades". Si no lo confunden mas....


----------



## svartahrid (Sep 5, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Cuando dije "técnico" no hablé de ningún título ni nada por el estilo. Se trata de saber como se conecta una resistencia por lomenos. Si no sabe eso, ¿como le van a decir que use integrados?.  Y allí tambien cabe lo de "tension o corriente". ¿Como va a elegir? Si quieren contestar, delen una solución viable a sus "conocimientos-habilidades". Si no lo confunden mas....



Ya anteriormente he hecho fuentes variables con lm317, además que he usado los clásicos limitadores de tensión 78XX. No entendía bien cómo era esto de alimentar correctamente este tipo de diodos, pero si digamos que queremos alimentar un diodo de 5v que tiene un consumo de corriente de 500ma, puedo sencillamente usar un integrado regulador 7805, ya en este caso no importando que la corriente de la fuente sea incluso de 1000ma, dado que tenemos una tensión fija controlada para el diodo. Ya si necesitamos limitar hacia un voltaje más especial, se podrían usar los lm317 en el caso que no supere los 1.5A, que no olvidar por ahí hay otros tipos de reguladores que manejan mayores corrientes, y uno de esos también podría servir.  Cómo ven ? ya me ha quedado claro, verdad ? Regular diodos usando resistencias también sirve, pero es menos preciso, dado que si la tensión varía un poco, se carga al led, además que si el diodo se calienta, el valor resistivo requerido cambia.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 5, 2013)

No es así, por tensión no controlas nada.
Sólo se puede hacer por corriente.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lo que sucede con los LED es un fenómeno común de los semiconductores que es el "embalamiento térmico", la culpa no es de la corriente ni la tensión, lo que sucede es por aumento de la temperatura el LED tiende a conducir mayor corriente, por consiguiente mayor temperatura... y luego mas y mas corriente hasta que se rompe el semiconductor. 
He realizado pruebas en las que no he instalado ningún tipo de limitador de corriente, simplemente tomo como referencia el voltaje de operación del LED, por ejemplo si me dice que opera entre 32V y 35V ensamblo una fuente que me suministre 31V, 32V o 33V para no llevar el LED a toda marcha. Entonces con la ayuda de un buen disipador y su respectivo ventilador he logrado mantener la corriente estabilizada durante horas; para comprobar el efecto apago el ventilador con el LED encendido y a medida que aumenta la temperatura aumenta gradualmente la corriente... 
Cuando decidimos instalar un típico LM317 como limitador de corriente lo que hacemos es controlar la corriente de otra manera, pero si no instalamos un debido disipador acorde al LED que utilizamos entonces de todas maneras le restaremos la vida útil al dispositivo.... Yo creo que también se puede regular por voltaje mientras la temperatura en el LED nunca sea tal como para que la corriente en el sobrepase sus valores máximos.


----------



## svartahrid (Sep 5, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Lo que sucede con los LED es un fenómeno común de los semiconductores que es el "embalamiento térmico", la culpa no es de la corriente ni la tensión, lo que sucede es por aumento de la temperatura el LED tiende a conducir mayor corriente, por consiguiente mayor temperatura... y luego mas y mas corriente hasta que se rompe el semiconductor.
> He realizado pruebas en las que no he instalado ningún tipo de limitador de corriente, simplemente tomo como referencia el voltaje de operación del LED, por ejemplo si me dice que opera entre 32V y 35V ensamblo una fuente que me suministre 31V, 32V o 33V para no llevar el LED a toda marcha. Entonces con la ayuda de un buen disipador y su respectivo ventilador he logrado mantener la corriente estabilizada durante horas; para comprobar el efecto apago el ventilador con el LED encendido y a medida que aumenta la temperatura aumenta gradualmente la corriente...
> Cuando decidimos instalar un típico LM317 como limitador de corriente lo que hacemos es controlar la corriente de otra manera, pero si no instalamos un debido disipador acorde al LED que utilizamos entonces de todas maneras le restaremos la vida útil al dispositivo.... Yo creo que también se puede regular por voltaje mientras la temperatura en el LED nunca sea tal como para que la corriente en el sobrepase sus valores máximos.



Ya veo, entonces si el led se calienta pero se encuentra con una fuente que tiene estabilizado tanto tensión como corriente, no podrá ir más allá en su consumo normal por más que se caliente. Por otro lado viendo lo delicados que son estos leds, veo muy conveniente, si por ejemplo, en nuestra habitación vemos que con dos leds de 10w, se consigue la iluminación máxima deseada, entonces hacer una instalación de 3 de esos leds, cada uno trabajando a menor intensidad, logrando entre los 3 lo que dos lograban estando al máximo, así se evitan temperaturas y sobre todo la vida útil de leds se estaría prolongando enormemente, claro, esto viendo de que el factor económico no sea un problema, aunque en Ebay he visto cómo estos leds están ya muy baratos, por lo que no es descabellado lo que propongo.

Otra duda que tengo, es si esos leds de 12v a 10w, se puede tener un amplio margen de luminosidad jugando con los valores de tensión o corriente ? o simpemente si bajas de cierto valor, el led pasa de tener un brillo alto, a simplemente apagarse ? yo imagino que sucedería como en los leds normales, donde se puede jugar ampliamente con su brillo.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hola, con regular la corriente es suficiente, pero si tienes una fuente de voltaje constante y regulado que se encuentre en el rango de trabajo del LED no hay ningún problema mientras se tenga bien refrigerado el LED y se evite el embalamiento térmico; ya que cuando la temperatura se estabilice en el LED no variará la corriente por el mismo.

por otro lado lo que dices de utilizar 3 LEDs para no forzar 2 de ellos es totalmente factible. Y lo del brillo es regulable de muchas maneras en este post dejo al menos una manera de hacerlo. hasta vídeos de como varía la luminosidad.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 5, 2013)

Si que puedes pero en ese caso necesitas saber la temperatura y lo haces mas complejo. Si eres tu el que está pendiente ya  sin comentarios.

Además del problema térmico es que la curva es casi vertical, así en el led hipotético este de 5V, si la fuente da 5,1 se quema y si da 4,9 casi no se ve. Por corriente eso no pasaría, con 1,1 o con 0,9 no se notaría casi.
Si  no se quema con una fuente  de tensión es porque muchas veces  hay "resistencias ocultas"; la corriennte máxima del trnasformador, del puente, la protección térmica del regulador etc. Un día pones  una fuente mejor y flush! Adiós led. O simplemente montas otra fuente  "igual" pero en la que algún componente resulta ser mejor y te torra todos los leds.


----------



## svartahrid (Sep 5, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola, con regular la corriente es suficiente, pero si tienes una fuente de voltaje constante y regulado que se encuentre en el rango de trabajo del LED no hay ningún problema mientras se tenga bien refrigerado el LED y se evite el embalamiento térmico; ya que cuando la temperatura se estabilice en el LED no variará la corriente por el mismo.
> 
> por otro lado lo que dices de utilizar 3 LEDs para no forzar 2 de ellos es totalmente factible. Y lo del brillo es regulable de muchas maneras en este post dejo al menos una manera de hacerlo. hasta vídeos de como varía la luminosidad.



Gracias amigo, entonces me decanto por un disipador de grandes proporciones y regulados mediante resistencias cerámicas, y es que hasta estético por ejemplo montar los leds en una de esas barras de aluminio, imagina una barra de medio metro de largo, y de 8cm x 3cm, es casi imposible que se calienten, así sea pasivo, y como digo, es hasta decorativo colgado en tu paréd, bien repartiditos en la longitúd de dicha barra.

Gracias también amigo @Scooter.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 5, 2013)

Eso sí... que tu fuente no sobrepase la tensión de operación, mas bien la utilizas en la básica que para LED de 10W es de unos 9V y como utilizarás 3 LEDs para reemplazar 2 entonces trabajarán muy descansados.

Para éste caso en particular donde se van a utilizar los LED a menor voltaje lo normal y muy bien disipados no se utilizará regulador de corriente...  en otros casos es mejor como comenta por ejemplo Scooter de limitar la corriente.

Saludos.


----------



## svartahrid (Sep 6, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Eso sí... que tu fuente no sobrepase la tensión de operación, mas bien la utilizas en la básica que para LED de 10W es de unos 9V y como utilizarás 3 LEDs para reemplazar 2 entonces trabajarán muy descansados.
> 
> Para éste caso en particular donde se van a utilizar los LED a menor voltaje lo normal y muy bien disipados no se utilizará regulador de corriente...  en otros casos es mejor como comenta por ejemplo Scooter de limitar la corriente.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya veo,  pero no será más bien nervio de ustéd con eso de que a 12v peligrarían, siendo que en las especificaciones técnicas se especifíca que van preparados para 12v? suponiendome yo que en realidad aguantan un poco más, pero que 12v es lo idóneo para no quemarlos o estar dentro de la franja segura. Y es que sabe ustéd, yo quiero hacer un par de lámparas también para regalárlas a unos familiares, y quiero que demuestren una capacidad portentosa cuando estén a su máxima capacidad, claro que obviamente será por un instante, dado que supongo que será una luminosidad excesiva (y hasta molesta), dado que imagínese que no quería poner 3 módulos de 10w, si no por lo menos unos 5 de ellos. Entonces quiero que tengan la vía libre a su máximo brillo, que como dije, será sólo para casos puntuales, que además la luminosidad estará controlada por uno de esos dispositivos wireless que venden en ebay que soportan corrientes de hasta 10 amperes. Ya con esto todo ese conjunto de leds estarán la mayor parte del tiempo operando quizás a un 30% ó 40%. Así que pues esas son mis ideas, quizás soy un poco excéntrico, pero yo lo evalúo como que no es algo tan descabellado.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 6, 2013)

12V Es mucho... ya verás te contaré el secreto de estos LED.
Lo que sucede es que ellos en realidad deberían de funcionar a 10.5V y 1050mA lo que sucede es que los fabricantes de este artilugio decidieron que era mejor que los limitaramos a 900mA para utilizarlos a una tensión de 12V que "todos" podemos sacar de cualquier lugar.

El chip se compone de una matriz de LEDs de 1W, 3 series y 3 paralelos... cada LED de 1W funciona a 3.5V y 350mA. De ahí el motivo por el cual siempre he dicho que 12V para un LED de 10W es mucho, se aprecia en que la temperatura de color parece aumentar (típico en LEDs sobrealimentados por tensión).

Bueno... no intento llevar contrarias a nadie respecto al LED, pero si no se está muy seguro limitar corriente es lo más conveniente.


----------



## svartahrid (Sep 6, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> 12V Es mucho... ya verás te contaré el secreto de estos LED.
> Lo que sucede es que ellos en realidad deberían de funcionar a 10.5V y 1050mA lo que sucede es que los fabricantes de este artilugio decidieron que era mejor que los limitaramos a 900mA para utilizarlos a una tensión de 12V que "todos" podemos sacar de cualquier lugar.
> 
> El chip se compone de una matriz de LEDs de 1W, 3 series y 3 paralelos... cada LED de 1W funciona a 3.5V y 350mA. De ahí el motivo por el cual siempre he dicho que 12V para un LED de 10W es mucho, se aprecia en que la temperatura de color parece aumentar (típico en LEDs sobrealimentados por tensión).
> ...



Oh ya veo, de eso se trata, ya con su explicación sensata pues esclareció la duda.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 6, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> 12V Es mucho... ya verás te contaré el secreto de estos LED.
> Lo que sucede es que ellos en realidad deberían de funcionar a 10.5V y 1050mA lo que sucede es que los fabricantes de este artilugio decidieron que era mejor que los limitaramos a 900mA para utilizarlos a una tensión de 12V que "todos" podemos sacar de cualquier lugar.



No entendí esa explicación.

Es imposible que un diodo (ni hablemos de led), al darle más tensión pida menos corriente 

Ejemplo:







Si con 10,5v pidiera 1050mA, con 12v debería pedir más y si vos limitás a 900mA entonces ya no caen 12v.

Para *svartahrid*:

Si ves esa curva, ahí tenés la explicación que te trato de dar *Scooter*, fijate como varía la corriente apenas modificando la tensión sobre el diodo.

- Vd=8,65v => Id=200mA
- Vd=8,8v => Id=300mA [En 150mV tenés 100mA de variación]

Y después se pone peor:

- Vd=9,2v => Id=700mA
- Vd=9,27v => Id=800mA [En 70mV tenés 100mA de variación]

Y esa polarización se ve muy afectada por la ºT.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 7, 2013)

Tendría que ver de todos los fabricantes de LEDs de 10W es la gráfica.
Me pareció muy coherente lo que dices y de hecho contradice lo que había experimentado los últimos 3 años, no tengo la última palabra, al contrario si me corrigen aprendo.

En todo caso monté el circuito para medir el LED de 10W (genérico) y obtuve por ejemplo los siguientes valores:

limitando la corriente a 0.59A obtengo 9.15V sobre el LED
limitando la corriente a 0.66A obtengo 9.25V sobre el LED
limitando la corriente a 0.73A obtengo 9.37V sobre el LED

Algo debe andar mal entonces en mis mediciones, alguien se da cuenta del error?
Nota: No limité la corriente con LM317, utilicé fuente conmutada graduable en corriente.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2013)

No veo que esté mal, a más corriente tensión.
Si el problema es el contrario, a más tensión más corriente pero no sabemos cuanta, puede ser una barbaridad
De cualquier modo los módulos de 10W no son un led, son varios y no sabemos si el fabricante puso dentro alguna protección


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 7, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> ...Me pareció muy coherente lo que dices y de hecho contradice lo que había experimentado los últimos 3 años...



A veces pasa, uno cree que las cosas funcionan de un modo y zaz de un día para otro deja de tener sentido .



blanko001 dijo:


> ...
> En todo caso monté el circuito para medir el LED de 10W (genérico) y obtuve por ejemplo los siguientes valores:
> 
> limitando la corriente a 0.59A obtengo 9.15V sobre el LED
> ...



Tienen bastante sentido, en comparación a la curva que subí la tensión nominal de tu diodo está un poco más arriba.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 7, 2013)

Entonces en conclusión lo que se debería hacer para sacar el máximo provecho a los LED de potencia (10W en este caso) es medir a la par corriente y tensión, para anotar el valor de la corriente a la cual se ronda por los 10W (yo lo dejaría en 9W usando W=V*I). Luego procedemos a utilizar una fuente limitada ajustada a la corriente necesaria y medida anteriormente. De este modo podremos brindar la potencia necesaria a nuestro chip LED. 
Disculpen haber llevado la contraria pero como pueden ver los Chips genéricos de 10W (al menos unos 30 que me quedan) distan un poco de las gráficas. O quizás no tienen en cuenta la corriente y la tensión que se van en calor... quizás

Saludos.

PD: De acuerdo, limiten corriente, me iré a modificar un proyecto que va en crecimiento.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2013)

Si el problema es que si tu corriente varía en unos mA no pasa nada, si lo que varía es la tensión en unos mV si que puede pasar y bastante. como no hay un circuito que te garantice una estabilidad al nivel de unos pocos mV lo tienes que hacer con los mA.


----------



## svartahrid (Sep 7, 2013)

Cambiando de tema, alguien ha usado estos dimmers wireless ? por ebay los venden por unos 7 dólares. Alguien los ha probado ? no sé qué sea eso de dynamic mode, y los botones de speed, será acaso que es una función para que la luz parpadié intermitentemente a modo estroboscópico ?


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yo nunca los he utilizado, parece que además de poder controlar el brillo del LED, también puede hacer que se encienda intermitentemente cambiando de modo.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2013)

No los he probado. Por ese precio vale la pena comprar uno y experimentar un poco.


----------



## svartahrid (Sep 8, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> No los he probado. Por ese precio vale la pena comprar uno y experimentar un poco.



A ver si en estos días lo compro, se ve que vale la pena, soporta 12A. Me intereso también el control remoto, que no es infrarojo, si no que por radiofrecuencia.


----------



## Tachenk (Sep 11, 2013)

svartahrid dijo:


> A ver si en estos días lo compro, se ve que vale la pena, soporta 12A. Me intereso también el control remoto, que no es infrarojo, si no que por radiofrecuencia.


Hola, yo si los he probado y como le metas los 12A. lo fundes en minutos, si no segundos.
Con un solo led de estos que que nos lleva el tema ya se calienta y no llega a 1A. Suerte.
Otra cosa que se emplee como  "intermediario", empleando p.e. transistor de potencia, estoy en ello en pruebas....
Un saludol.


----------



## svartahrid (Sep 19, 2013)

Tachenk dijo:


> Hola, yo si los he probado y como le metas los 12A. lo fundes en minutos, si no segundos.
> Con un solo led de estos que que nos lleva el tema ya se calienta y no llega a 1A. Suerte.
> Otra cosa que se emplee como  "intermediario", empleando p.e. transistor de potencia, estoy en ello en pruebas....
> Un saludol.



Había ido a comprar unas tarjetas gift card para usar en ebay, pero no había en la tienda donde las compro, así que por eso no he hecho esto.  Una cosa, esa cosita dentro tiene unos transistores de potencia ? porque si es así, quizás se pueda acomplar a un disipador de calor, de forma de alargar su vida útil. Yo que pensaba ponerle una carga de unos 8A, entonces no aguantaría ? Pienso yo que es interesantísimo controlar un dimmer para unos leds remotamente, incluso había pensado comprar un cochecito de esos baratos de radio control, que nada más tienen para atrás y para adelante, y usar el motor para hacer rotar un potenciómetro , de esa forma podrías controlarlo remotamente mediante el control del auto de juguete.


----------



## Tachenk (Sep 20, 2013)

Un canal, con menos de 1A. se calienta "razonablemente" con 1A por canal (3A.) ya se calienta mas de lo razonable. Pienso que se puede usar como cotrolador, pero no de potencia. 
Los entendidos podran contestar mejor que yo, al como montar los Transistores de potencia a este controlador.


----------

